# Overy pain 3 wks after bfn



## Gillrawd (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi all I'm just after a bit of advice if anyone cud help me. We have recently been through icsi and 3 wks ago got a bfn but af had started 4 days before Otd. I am getting very sharp pains in my left overy still and wen I snneze the pain can be very painful. I know it's not ovulation as I was doin ovulation tests and that was 2 weeks ago in the sat and sun. We did try to get pregnant naturally around ovulation 😉. I'm am dye my af sun or mon I think if I go back to my normal cycle. Oh and I have been having bits of nausea too but that may be because I'm hungry but not sure lol. Anyway any ideas wot u shud do cos it's annoying me now lol. Thanx xxxxx


----------



## Pixie15 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi. I have just finished my first cycle of IVF and I started to bleed 7days after transfer x  I was hoping someone could tell me more about these killer cells ? And how I would go about being tested for it? Thanks


----------

